# Skidkings 2012 fall color classic pics -



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Nov 4, 2012)

Skidkings provaled over the weekend .The FALL COLOR CLASSIC SKIDKINGS RIDE which started at Snoqualmie Falls and ended at Carnation .The weather gods were with the SKIDKINGS...All reports showed 60 -70 percent chance of rain... Guess what ? Not a drop! Colors were fantastic .....True to the Fall Colors ...A real treat for the soul......


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Nov 4, 2012)

*More pics*


----------



## Gary Mc (Nov 4, 2012)

Cool beautiful pics!!!!!!  Looks like a great time!!!!!


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Nov 4, 2012)

*More pics*


----------



## bike (Nov 4, 2012)

*Should be in the bike photograpy thread too!*

Very nice!


----------



## Boris (Nov 4, 2012)

Hey....wait up!


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 4, 2012)

great picks but no blue birds can holder bikes?


----------



## jpromo (Nov 4, 2012)

Man, that looks like much fun. The midwest enjoyed its picturesque fall a few weeks ago and I had some alone time riding with the Elgin fresh off the to-refurbish list.
Not my house:





Not my field:


----------



## Stony (Nov 4, 2012)

Sorry I missed the ride. 

Pictures look great and there was a good turnout. 

Looking forward to the Turkey ride.


----------



## brownster69 (Nov 5, 2012)

*fall ride*

weather gods were on our side again 2 years in a row not one drop of rain but i am still trying to figure out how my bike ended up in the fallen tree  ...........



SHAUN
SKIDKINGS VBC


----------

